# MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?



## avusblue

Of course, we all know there is no such thing as the "Perfect" watch. There are always trade-offs to be made. Looks. Functionality. Ruggedness. Craftsmanship. Price. Brand baggage. Each element can play off against the others, and collude to prevent the possible declaration of any one watch as "perfect". That said? I seem to have found the watch that -- at least from a purely aesthetic standpoint -- is the closest I think I've ever come to "Perfect." At least Perfect as I would describe it. The MarkII Hawkinge!



Absolutely perfect size (38mm) and spot-on, classically pure, proportions. The lugs curve down just the right amount for a super-comfortable, contoured fit on the wrist. And -- drilled lug holes! Everyone's favorite feature.



Clean, crisp dial with no extraneous markings, but just enough to make it interesting. I like that it doesn't say "Self Winding Officially Stuperlative Top-Notch Automatic Water Resistant to 200Meters / 600 feet Swiss Made out of Stainless Steel" on the dial. Pure and simple.



I selected the no-date version to get that extra-clean level of austere clarity, yet, I very much appreciate that MKII gives us the choice of date or no-date versions.



The dial background is a lush, velvety, deep matte black, and the details are very precisely printed in a stark, clean, white. Vivid, contrasty and legible. An appealing and appropriate font selection, and the small encircled "Y" is a tasty little inside joke that provides just the right touch of jaunty verve. Super well done, Mr. Yao.

Excellent timetelling legibility, with hands of precisely the right shape, length, and proportions. Plus, there is a little more to the hands than initially meets the eye. I'll use the words from the Worn and Wound review posted here:

_"The hands are polished, and finished with a slightly curved surface. Unlike hands that are completely flat, curved hands better pick up the light, which means they won't "black out" the way flat hands do at certain angles when facing a dark surface. It's a seemingly small detail, but one that packs quite a punch on the wrist and goes a long way toward readability."​_

You know what else features this type of "curved" hands? The Rolex Submariner (& their whole sports line).



Meanwhile, the Hawkinge case has all-brushed surfaces -- silky, satiny, smooth, and excellent fit & finish quality. The workmanship on this watch is impeccable and could be the equal of watches 10x the price. Check out the precision of the teensy-tiny words engraved on the radial brushed caseback:



Big, beefy, screw-down crown that is simply luscious to unscrew and manipulate.



Domed, sapphire crystal, with AR coating on the inside only. Beautiful to look at and sleekly touchable.



Great lume (glows blue and bright). (Pic shamelessly swiped from Google photos):



I even really like the brown leather strap that was supplied with the watch. Thick and beefy, yet supple and flexible, its quality is great and the look is spot-on. Although I'm a little surprised to see a generic buckle versus one that included the MKII logo:



Finally, a really cool assortment of goodies comes with the watch. The hardshell, foam-lined storage box with cutouts for the watch, extra straps, and the supplied extra springbars and changing tool. Very nice touch. The box is beefy and tough, matching the sentiment of the MKII philosophy.



The movement is the Seiko 6R15 so it's the same engine as in the highly acclaimed Sumo and SARB series. See the little card that Bill Yao sent along with the watch? He personally sprinkles a little of his magic pixie dust on each movement with individual calibration -- and mine shows it, consistently running within 2 seconds per day. Nice accuracy!

Attractive pricing ($600) makes it a solid value, even if not a screaming bargain. It's a watch you can feel good paying the price for, because there's really nothing else out there with its combination of total aesthetic honesty, understated geek appeal, and impeccable build quality.

In conclusion. Let me reiterate my opening statement -- no watch is actually 100% all-around Perfect. To make this watch truly Perfect, you'd have to add Indiglo (the most underrated feature in all of watchdom, IMO), and maybe also substitute in a Spring Drive movement with HAQ accuracy, GPS synch, and a sweeping seconds hand? All for half the price. 

But back to reality. I seriously suggest that this watch has a design and a look that are, indeed, Perfect. Styling that, to me, simply cannot be improved upon. I ask you&#8230;.if you had free rein to redesign this piece, what would you change? Yes, it lacks a rotating bezel for timing usefulness. Maybe add that? But then that would make it a different kind of watch. Maybe add a red tip to the seconds hand? Or perhaps even make the whole seconds hand an all-red-orange color? Maybe, maybe. But overall, I suggest that all things considered, as it sits, this could very well be one of the most flawlessly styled watches in history. And I suggest that, in this day and age of a phone in every pocket, digital time on every screen, smartwatches, etc etc -- to me, much of the pleasure gained from wearing an "old school" watch is when it brings aesthetic enjoyment and appreciation right to your wrist. And the Hawkinge does that with excellence.

Your thoughts??


----------



## Toothbras

Great review as always Dave. I know a guy who has been screaming for years that all watches need to have indiglo.... Can't think of his name right now but it'll come to me


----------



## bpc

Pretty darn good...


----------



## Plat0

Great review!

I think yours is missing a part though... The one that tells the date. 

LoL


----------



## scooby

One of your best reviews yet. I especially enjoyed the last paragraph. It's also the first time I've seen side shots and lume shots. I love the case and crown design, as well as the simple 12, 3, 6, 9 lume markings. Very cool. I've always been a fan of the basic field watch. I'd have to agree with you that this piece is as close to perfect as it comes. One thing that ruins field watches for me is oversized numerals. I'd say the numbers and hands are perfect and work very well together. As you said, clean and simple. As far as that missing piece, the date...Nah...that would just ruin the perfect symmetry of that handsome dial. Long live no date watches!!!:-d If I want to know the date, I'll just look at my phone. When I want to look at a fine piece of art, I'll look at my watch:-! Maybe I'll make that my new signature:think:


----------



## powerband

It is always dangerous to read your reviews. They have a way of adding wonderful perspectives to watches I have overlooked and making them land on my list of must-haves.

It was a very enjoyable read... and my list just got longer. Darn it, Dave!

Enjoy the great watch, my friend.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

"If you had free rein to design this piece, what would you change?"

I would keep the bezel width the same, but make it less tall. As for the rest, hard to see any other change can improve the watch.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Thoughts? When you steal a pic off the interwebs, please credit the photographer.


----------



## Piloto

Great review!

This watch is really growing on me. My biggest fear of ordering one is that my beloved Marathon GSAR would just become a safe queen. Nice job MK II!

Now... If I can just score that vanilla Pepsi Key West...


----------



## fastfras

Excellent review, I'm reconsidering purchasing one after reading your comments. 

I like the watch, the 38mm is perfect for a smaller wrist and the dial / hand readability is bang on. My only concern is the overall thickness of the watch, it looks a bit wobbly in relation to the small diameter. Mind you, find most of the MkII watches somewhat top heavy (hasn't stopped me from buying them).


----------



## ca_ng

avusblue said:


> Of course, we all know there is no such thing as the "Perfect" watch. There are always trade-offs to be made. Looks. Functionality. Ruggedness. Craftsmanship. Price. Brand baggage. Each element can play off against the others, and collude to prevent the possible declaration of any one watch as "perfect". That said? I seem to have found the watch that -- at least from a purely aesthetic standpoint -- is the closest I think I've ever come to "Perfect." At least Perfect as I would describe it. The MarkII Hawkinge!
> [...]
> Your thoughts??


Excellent review and photos! How does the Hawkinge fit into your watch rotation/collection? Can you share a little bit about your tastes and what watch(es) it replaces. As a relatively rookie enthusiast, I like to hear how you've come to this conclusion. Thanks!


----------



## ca_ng

Sorry, double post


----------



## avusblue

ca_ng said:


> Excellent review and photos! How does the Hawkinge fit into your watch rotation/collection? Can you share a little bit about your tastes and what watch(es) it replaces. As a relatively rookie enthusiast, I like to hear how you've come to this conclusion. Thanks!


Thanks for the kind words. I enjoy trying and wearing lots of different watches -- yet, I'm not really interested in becoming a "collector" that accumulates many of them at any one time. So, I rotate through a lot of pieces, buying, selling, and trading -- like the old saying goes "have one wife, but love lots of watches".

I also enjoy doing reviews of the watches I've owned, from the mighty Rolex Sub-C at the top all the way down to the Timex Easy Reader. If you click on my profile to see my posting history over the years, you'll find lots of my old reviews.

From owning such a variety of pieces, from all over the spectrum, I've learned to just enjoy what I like, and that my affection can be wholly independent of pricetag. I currently have two high-quality pieces in the rotation:

My primary daily-wearer:



And, of course:



All the best, and good luck with the hunt!


----------



## longstride

I would just add an 8mm crown as opposed to the 6mm crown. Just to give it the - JLC MK11 aesthetic.


----------



## Andy Chen

avusblue: Hot damn, your two faves are a Rolex and an MK II?! That's as great a recommendation for MK II as it gets.

Just ordered the date version online, cos I can't wait for the non-date.


----------



## longstride

As a side note, I also have studied the PRS-22 Speedbird III which has many of the same design cue's as the Hawkinge and I think the overall details of the Hawkinge just seem to be more cohesive. I think this is really displayed in the masterful execution of the hands with the curvature (like Rolex) giving a really class touch to the aesthetics of the watch.


----------



## ca_ng

avusblue said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I enjoy trying and wearing lots of different watches -- yet, I'm not really interested in becoming a "collector" that accumulates many of them at any one time. So, I rotate through a lot of pieces, buying, selling, and trading -- like the old saying goes "have one wife, but love lots of watches".


Thanks avusblue, your in-depth reviews are a pleasure to read, and come from a perspective that I can share.

I'm enjoying my slow hunt for a small and meaningful rotation, and the Hawkinge, an impulse buy, has definitely found its place on my wrist. I'm even getting used to its thickness - while I first thought it was a bit too chunky, coming from someone who has been wearing mostly 36mm for a year, I've come to the conclusion that the proportions are really ideal for this design.


----------



## TheMeasure

Wonderful review along with great pics. If I had to find something to change I would agree, increase the crown size. However that's very minor, I absolutely love my Hawkinge. Thanks again for your in depth review, it was much enjoyed.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: @avusblue -- Excellent review! |>|>

Very Well Done.

Insightful.

Brief.

|>|>

_---- All the Best ---_


----------



## Fullers1845

Excellent review. 

My only change would be widen the lugs to 20mm... b-)


----------



## auxair

Very enlightening side by side comparison with the JLC Mk XI - much appreciated!


----------



## powerband

I keep coming back to this review from Avusblue. My willpower is caving.




Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Me too. I'm about to pull the trigger any day now.


----------



## MontRoyal

You mentioned that the Y with the circle inside is an inside joke? To what does it refer to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters

MontRoyal said:


> You mentioned that the Y with the circle inside is an inside joke? To what does it refer to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should we tell him???


----------



## poisonwazthecure

The originals had a circle T for the use of tritium. Circle Y refers to Yao if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## longstride

Yes as in Bill Yao - the founder of MKII.


----------



## longstride

I do think that the Hawkinge fills that gap in my collection that is not a diver, not a chronograph and not a regular dress watch, it's chunky, compact, masculine and of a very high quality.....should have mine in a week or less!


----------



## sriracha

Agree with OP, near perfect. First watch that made me think I could be a one watch guy


----------



## poisonwazthecure

longstride said:


> I do think that the Hawkinge fills that gap in my collection that is not a diver, not a chronograph and not a regular dress watch, it's chunky, compact, masculine and of a very high quality.....should have mine in a week or less!


Totally agree. I placed an order today.


----------



## Wedel

Great review. I have my Hawking no date now for several weeks and really love it. The dial is beautiful and the accuracy is outstanding (1-2sec/day).


----------



## longstride

It is a great watch, I am enjoying mine immensely - as to all of those comments about it being a 'small' watch, well I suppose it is smallish but because it's not trying to be a diver or a chronograph it has it's own aesthetic going on.

This watch works and part of that reason is it's quite happy being it's own thing. If you really need to you can beef it up on a 'Bund' but I like it best on a NATO or a Perlon.


----------



## longstride

The MKII Hawkinge, some thoughts...


Certainly the fashion with men's watches has been to get larger since the 1960's, and I think the launch point since the 1990's was probably the re-birth of Panerai as overseen by the Vendome group at that time.


So the Hawkinge is distinctly 'Unfashionable' by today's standard's, but in many ways that adds to it's appeal, it's the Anti-Panerai.


That doesn't stop it from being a wearable, chunky and masculine piece in it's own right, it's just that we are all into bigger as being normal.


When I look at the Hawkinge next to my 1968 Ollech & Wajs Caribbean it is of a comparable size, and in the late 50's when the Rolex Sub was launched they were of a comparable size.


When I wear my Tuna or one of my Kobold's for a few days then switch back to my Submariner, the Submariner looks like a midget. But when I wear the 5513 and switch back to the Tuna , the Tuna looks huge! So scale as a perception plays a huge role in the 'Big Small' debate.


In conclusion I say, wear it, enjoy it, it's a guy's watch.


----------



## longstride

A quick size comparo shot, the Fortis is probably my favorite 'modern' Flieger as it combines the classic features of the Luftwaffe Flieger from the 1930's in a more compact 40mm size. At the same time, it modernizes the whole piece combining finesse, a bead blasted finish, very clean case and lugs with absolute visual clarity.

I think the 'Hawkinge' does a similar thing though it is a more compact piece. Still absolutely wearable and flexible with it's limitless potential strap combo's, I think it also represents a logical step in the evolution of MKII as a brand. Ready to wear will become a valued and necessary foundation range within the MKII stable.


----------



## chrisjones3

Just ordered a Hawkinge date. Even though I have 2 Quad 10 that I bought new in 2005! Couldn't decide on the Railroad dial or the 1948 so I got both - Serial numbers 007 and 008. 007 (1948) has been worn a lot since and is currnetly being worn by one of my sons. But I have kept the railroad unworn in the safe. The Hawkinge looks absolutely wonderful and being ever so slightly would probably approach my perception of perfection even a little closer than the Quad! Looknig forward to seeing it in the flesh


----------



## trecool

The Hawkinge is definitely a great watch. To me its' strongest appeal is the simplicity of the dial and how clean and balanced it is. However to make this piece perfect for me is to have the lugs at 20mm as well as a thinner case at around 11mm. And absolutely would also love a larger crown. Then we're cooking! PRS-29B specs with that dial would be perfection!


----------



## MHe225

longstride said:


> The MKII Hawkinge, some thoughts ... In conclusion I say, wear it, enjoy it, it's a guy's watch.


My wife will disagree:









I'll try to take photos this weekend; my wife also has the 34 mm version of your Fortis Flieger and I have the 40 mm day-date Fortis Flinger Professional; makes for a fun comparison.


----------



## cbethanc

To the OP, my thoughts? That review was as near as perfect as possible. It sounds like I will not be finding my no date copy from you on the second market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa

Trying to get no date version for months but their ordering never opens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> I'll try to take photos this weekend; my wife also has the 34 mm version of your Fortis Flieger and I have the 40 mm day-date Fortis Flinger Professional; makes for a fun comparison.


This took a little longer, but I didn't forget about it:


----------



## deejayess

Thank you for the wonderful review.

I'm thrilled to find that MkII is producing this watch. I've been wanting a Mark 11 tribute for a long time and I missed the QUAD10, so I've been hoping Mk II would revisit it. (Yes it's been out several months already, but I've been away from this forum for a while.)


----------



## ca_ng

MHe225 said:


> This took a little longer, but I didn't forget about it:
> 
> View attachment 9781698
> 
> View attachment 9781706
> 
> View attachment 9781714


The black Fortis is very nice! I haven't my looked at this brand before.


----------



## longstride

Fortis are a great underrated brand. The 'Fleiger' series (as pictured) are excellent pieces well worthy of consideration.










ca_ng said:


> The black Fortis is very nice! I haven't my looked at this brand before.


----------



## sub40

Finally got a hold of mine and I love it. I have 6" wrists which are fortunately pretty flat across the top.

I love the historical aviation connection and it's the perfect size. Although I am used to Seiko diver lume it's not something that I would usually use. Looks better without the date but practicality wins out for me.

I would have preferred a more low-profile strap or a factory Perlon but I am really picking at nits here.

Some photos with a G Shock for comparison.


----------



## autofiend

Hawkinge Holiday Deal:

I had just ordered a Date last week on the Nato . But I ran across the Holiday Special on the Boutique website a few days ago: comes with a Horween strap, two Natos and dark standard leather for the same $595: nice deal. Bill was nice enough to change my order to the special. 

If anyone is looking at getting a Date now is a good time! 25 spots only.


----------



## HamnJam

autofiend said:


> Hawkinge Holiday Deal:
> 
> I had just ordered a Date last week on the Nato . But I ran across the Holiday Special on the Boutique website a few days ago: comes with a Horween strap, two Natos and dark standard leather for the same $595: nice deal. Bill was nice enough to change my order to the special.
> 
> If anyone is looking at getting a Date now is a good time! 25 spots only.


Congrats on getting that deal! A few days after receiving my Hawkinge, I saw that promo on instagram. Figured it was too late to switch at that point =)

Pictures of the straps when you get it? please?


----------



## autofiend

HamnJam said:


> Congrats on getting that deal! A few days after receiving my Hawkinge, I saw that promo on instagram. Figured it was too late to switch at that point =)
> 
> Pictures of the straps when you get it? please?


Will do! Should be here Wed or Thurs next week


----------



## mtheard

Here's an unboxing album of my Hawkinge! With some pictures of all the included straps from the holiday deal.

MKII Hawkinge unboxing - Album on Imgur


----------



## ca_ng

*Re: MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*



mtheard said:


> Here's an unboxing album of my Hawkinge! With some pictures of all the included straps from the holiday deal.
> 
> MKII Hawkinge unboxing - Album on Imgur


Congrats! The straps look great, and it's the first time I've seen the new dark brown one.


----------



## autofiend

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*

The eagle landed.

Wow. The W&W Horween is a gorgeous strap and smells even better than it looks.

But I immediately transferred to a RAF style one -piece I bought for this watch. (I have a green one also).

I just love the dimensions. It is exactly what I expected and is a "little chunkster" in presence on the wrist.

The two Natos and the dark standard leather that come with this set look fantastic too and I know I am going to be busy changing and messing with straps.

I'm a "date" guy and think the date is subtle enough on the dial.

Overall, I'm super-satisfied and the Hawkinge will be a well-worn part of my little watch gathering (I'm currently down to only three watches with the opening for the Project 300 not included).

Cheers all and Happy Friday.


----------



## nevillesc_ng

MKII Hawkinge Dial Size - Can someone please confirm?


----------



## heb

30mm. If you have been wearing 42+ mm watches, this one will seem miniscule when you first put it on...for maybe the first day.

heb



nevillesc_ng said:


> MKII Hawkinge Dial Size - Can someone please confirm?


----------



## autofiend

heb said:


> 30mm. If you have been wearing 42+ mm watches, this one will seem miniscule when you first put it on...for maybe the first day.
> 
> heb


Yup. Takes a little getting used to.


----------



## HarambeeStar

A phenomenal daily watch. Looks great on most straps. On an olive green Nato today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Thank you guys for all photos and advises.


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*



autofiend said:


> The eagle landed.
> 
> Wow. The W&W Horween is a gorgeous strap and smells even better than it looks.
> 
> But I immediately transferred to a RAF style one -piece I bought for this watch. (I have a green one also).
> 
> I just love the dimensions. It is exactly what I expected and is a "little chunkster" in presence on the wrist.
> 
> The two Natos and the dark standard leather that come with this set look fantastic too and I know I am going to be busy changing and messing with straps.
> 
> I'm a "date" guy and think the date is subtle enough on the dial.
> 
> Overall, I'm super-satisfied and the Hawkinge will be a well-worn part of my little watch gathering (I'm currently down to only three watches with the opening for the Project 300 not included).
> 
> Cheers all and Happy Friday.


Tell us how you traveled to the future to buy it!!


----------



## RDKNFD

Thanks for the pics toothbras, looks fantastic. "little chunkster" suits it perfectly... lol. Enjoy!


----------



## RDKNFD

I love the g shock/Hawkinge mashup. Looks great!


----------



## MrDagon007

I love my Hawkinge, find it near perfect. Only thing to improve would be the thickness.


----------



## Politbeero

The Hawkinge has overtaken my other MKIIs in terms of wrist time. Love its understated 38mm width, but wished it was a hair thinner.


----------



## autofiend

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*

One man's burden is another's boom: I like the thickness - it adds character and presence IMO


----------



## cajun1970

Just FYI guys - selling my Hawkinge over on sales board. PM me if interested!


----------



## run23

I love the face on the watch -- uncluttered and elegant with enough 'toolishness' (made up word) to work in any situation. It does seem rather thick for the size, but I'd love to try one on to see how it wears on my relatively small wrists. It looks great on the olive NATO.


----------



## sub40

run23 said:


> I love the face on the watch -- uncluttered and elegant with enough 'toolishness' (made up word) to work in any situation. It does seem rather thick for the size, but I'd love to try one on to see how it wears on my relatively small wrists. It looks great on the olive NATO.


I have 6" wrists and I love it, just posted a video review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/hawkinge-video-review-3910010.html#post37208018


----------



## longstride

*run23* ...you will like the watch, it is a 'Chunkster' being quite thick, but that is faithful to the original's, work's on leather, nylon and also seems good on mesh (or Beads of Rice) have fun with the watch!











run23 said:


> I love the face on the watch -- uncluttered and elegant with enough 'toolishness' (made up word) to work in any situation. It does seem rather thick for the size, but I'd love to try one on to see how it wears on my relatively small wrists. It looks great on the olive NATO.


----------



## tfeldstein

Come on man. I own one (travel watch when I go to Sao Paulo), but "perfection?" Nice watch for the price.


----------



## Lunchmaker

Well, after having just gotten my hands on one, I have to say that I'm, unfortunately, not in love with it. I will definitely say that it's a very nicely built watch, but the photos don't give the same impression you get with the actual piece. The case thickness is the primary detracting factor for me. It's just too tall for my tastes. It feels like a "big watch" height, but with a small diameter, which just doesn't work for me. It should be at least a couple of mm thinner. I'd have preferred a more sleek and slim case, and I wonder if that would have made the rest of my sizing issues balance out. Leading me to the dial. I it a little too sparse. Perhaps slightly larger font would have fixed it for me? Perhaps bringing the markings out to the very edges of the chapter ring would have resolved it? Probably a combo of both those things? 

And slightly chunkier minute/hour hands would have helped too. Everything inside the dial feels a bit too small for the watch itself to my eyes.

Of course, just my opinion. It's been getting rave reviews, I know. However for me, I'll probably passing mine along...Just need to get myself to 100 posts.


----------



## sub40

Lunchmaker said:


> Well, after having just gotten my hands on one, I have to say that I'm, unfortunately, not in love with it. I will definitely say that it's a very nicely built watch, but the photos don't give the same impression you get with the actual piece. The case thickness is the primary detracting factor for me. It's just too tall for my tastes. It feels like a "big watch" height, but with a small diameter, which just doesn't work for me. It should be at least a couple of mm thinner. I'd have preferred a more sleek and slim case, and I wonder if that would have made the rest of my sizing issues balance out. Leading me to the dial. I it a little too sparse. Perhaps slightly larger font would have fixed it for me? Perhaps bringing the markings out to the very edges of the chapter ring would have resolved it? Probably a combo of both those things?
> 
> And slightly chunkier minute/hour hands would have helped too. Everything inside the dial feels a bit too small for the watch itself to my eyes.
> 
> Of course, just my opinion. It's been getting rave reviews, I know. However for me, I'll probably passing mine along...Just need to get myself to 100 posts.


I've had mine for a few weeks now and here's what I would change.


The hands are maybe a hair or two too narrow, and should be wider.
The dial itself seems very "flat". I think if the numbers and minute markers were "enamelled" on so they had some elevation over the dial surface that would help a lot.
Signed crown
Black datewheel

The thickness doesn't bother me and I'm keeping mine since there aren't very many watches in this size with a nice "tool" character, maybe the Marathon Diver Quartz Medium (Very militaristic) and Hamilton Khaki Auto 38 (very busy dial).


----------



## Lunchmaker

I guess I had my hopes set too high. I'd been checking it out online (a bit too much) and it seemed almost perfect. I'd sort of hoped this watch would be the "end of the road" for me (if that's even possible with watches - I'm guessing it's delusional to have such expectations) and when I saw it in front of me, it didn't give me the same impression. I do actually like it very much. I've been taking it out every day to look at it again (I haven't worn it full-time yet - not wanting to commit) and I have started to like it more and more, but it doesn't feel like it could be my only watch and if it isn't, then I don't know if I can justify keeping it as a second tool watch (I actually have the Hamilton Khaki 38mm, which again, I don't find perfect but like very much). The idea of having to maintain several mid-range mechanical watches doesn't seem financially sound. I imagine I'm not the first to have these musings, but they're a bit new to me, so I'm still working some things out.


----------



## RDKNFD

I love it, thanks for the great review. the Y in place of the Mark 11 Tritium T is awesome.


----------



## OkiFrog

longstride said:


> *run23* ...you will like the watch, it is a 'Chunkster' being quite thick, but that is faithful to the original's, work's on leather, nylon and also seems good on mesh (or Beads of Rice) have fun with the watch!
> 
> View attachment 10479466


What strap is that? It looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Its a Martù vintage.

http://www.martuleather.com/store/p96/Slim_distressed_Brown_Watch_Strap_ref._M1011-d2.html



OkiFrog said:


> What strap is that? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

longstride said:


> Its a Martù vintage.
> 
> http://www.martuleather.com/store/p96/Slim_distressed_Brown_Watch_Strap_ref._M1011-d2.html


Thanks for the quick reply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ

Awesome, comprehensive review. Will likely put in an order for the date version this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## learnintheropes

Hi guys

I'm completely new to the forum and completely new to watches. In fact, the hawkinge, no date will in the next few days be my real first watch ever. I'm of the generation that relies on the smartphone for the time, but I think it's time to invest in a real adult watch. 

So based on affordability, reviews on the internet, and level of quality, I've settled on the hawkinge. 

I've ordered the watch with a dark brown leather strap but I'm thinking of buying an extra strap or two (most likely a nato strap) to change things up a bit.

Would you guys have any recommendations on where to buy great quality nato straps (blue shark is at the top of my list)? Would you guys have pics to go along with your suggestions 

Also, I noticed that the width of the strap for the hawkinge seems to be 18mm. But a lot of the nato straps that I find on the internet start at 20mm. Would it be possible or okay to use a 20mm strap instead of an 18mm strap for this watch? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Lunchmaker

learnintheropes said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Also, I noticed that the width of the strap for the hawkinge seems to be 18mm. But a lot of the nato straps that I find on the internet start at 20mm. Would it be possible or okay to use a 20mm strap instead of an 18mm strap for this watch?
> 
> Thanks!!


Possible, probably, but 18mm should be available in most places where you can get a 20mm, so I'd recommend sticking to the correct size. Otherwise, you'll be squeezing it through the lugs and it'll look a bit off. It will also likely sit poorly on the wrist from being pinched at the lugs in combination with the double strap under the caseback.


----------



## TheMeasure

Welcome to the forum and welcome to MKII! For your first watch you picked a stunner. I think you'll enjoy your Hawkinge for many years to come.

I've tried many NATOS from various companies. The following are my favorite:
Maratac, Phoenix, PhenomeNATO and Cincy Strap Works. All make quality straps, but I don't believe PhenomeNATO come in 18mm.

As far as the width of your NATO I'd stick with 18mm and not squeeze a 20mm on the Hawkinge. To me it won't look or feel right.



learnintheropes said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm completely new to the forum and completely new to watches. In fact, the hawkinge, no date will in the next few days be my real first watch ever...
> So based on affordability, reviews on the internet, and level of quality, I've settled on the hawkinge...
> Would you guys have any recommendations on where to buy great quality nato straps (blue shark is at the top of my list)? Would you guys have pics to go along with your suggestions
> 
> Also, I noticed that the width of the strap for the hawkinge seems to be 18mm. But a lot of the nato straps that I find on the internet start at 20mm. Would it be possible or okay to use a 20mm strap instead of an 18mm strap for this watch?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## pplateau

So, Bill, where is the announcement of the Hawkinge RTW successor??? It's time!


----------



## CBeeZ

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*

Got my Hawkinge with the worn and wound strap as well as the grey nato. Both look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I was looking for a nice MkXI homage, this one seemd to fit the bill...until I have seen the side profile.

The watch is bulky and doesn't have the elegance of its predecessors:









IMO the Hawkinge should be 11 mm thick max, and with a thicker bezel (and therefore a smaller dial)...perhaps Mr.Yao will revisit the shape of the case anytime soon?


----------



## Sdengr

pplateau said:


> So, Bill, where is the announcement of the Hawkinge RTW successor??? It's time!


The re's another thread out there where a lot of speculation has been made, a lot of it wild conjecture and wishful thinking, but it's alright to dream! I personally was hoping for some kind of RTW Tudor Snowflake variant, even if it was pricier than the Hawkinge I'd gladly pay up. Now I'd be happy if I could get a Fulcrum successor I'd probably be a happy man...


----------



## calebk

cuthbert said:


> ...
> The watch is bulky and doesn't have the elegance of its predecessors
> ...
> 
> IMO the Hawkinge should be 11 mm thick max, and with a thicker bezel (and therefore a smaller dial)...perhaps Mr.Yao will revisit the shape of the case anytime soon?


The Hawkinge comes in at 12.75mm (which is probably 1.75mm too thick for your preference) but surely we are nitpicking at the most impossibly minute of details here.

For fair comparison's sake, the IWC Cal. 89 is 4.25mm thick, while the modern SII NE15 movement is 5.32mm thick, bearing in mind that the Cal. 89 is a hand-wind-only movement, while the NE15 is an automatic movement.

Given Bill's attention to detail, I would hazard a guess that if it was physically possible to actually fit the thicker movement into a case that was more like the predecessors of the Hawkinge, Bill would do it.

Then again, I'm not an MKII apologist, nor do I have anything to do with Bill's work. I just think it's unfair to nitpick.


----------



## cuthbert

calebk said:


> The Hawkinge comes in at 12.75mm (which is probably 1.75mm too thick for your preference) but surely we are nitpicking at the most impossibly minute of details here.
> 
> For fair comparison's sake, the IWC Cal. 89 is 4.25mm thick, while the modern SII NE15 movement is 5.32mm thick, bearing in mind that the Cal. 89 is a hand-wind-only movement, while the NE15 is an automatic movement.
> 
> Given Bill's attention to detail, I would hazard a guess that if it was physically possible to actually fit the thicker movement into a case that was more like the predecessors of the Hawkinge, Bill would do it.
> 
> Then again, I'm not an MKII apologist, nor do I have anything to do with Bill's work. I just think it's unfair to nitpick.


First thing, I wrote because I'm genuinely interested in the watch and for what I have seen Mr. Yao's work is high quality.

Having said that, I have a small wrist and therefore a thick watch is a disadvantage for me, the original Mk11 had an antimagnetic shield that made them a little thicker than the usual manual winding watches, then if you think that 1.75mm is nothing, perhaps I should recall you it's 14% of the total thickness of the current Hawkinge, so it would be a big change in comparison to the current case.

And personally I think a lot of builders make watches thicker not because they need to, but because customers want "wrist presence".


----------



## Chromejob

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*

I've read comments by some that the Hawkinge wears a bit thicker than the previous homage from Mk II, the *Quad 10*. I suspect this was a compromise from having to source the case from a different firm, and the movement, yada yada. This is the "ready to wear" line from Japan, a new pilot program that Bill is trying out, to satisfy customers.

Alas, "chunky is in" with a lot of buyers, watchmakers. I've seen even luxury brands in cases that have grown over the years (I'm looking at you, Rolex). In the case of tool watches, small is not popular. I read a lot of posts on forums like, "I like it a lot, but it's only 40mm, I can't wear that," "38mm is a deal killer for me," etc. I laugh when I read that. What, _I can't wear 40mm, I'll feel like a girly man?_ I LIKE vintage sizes, I just don't get it. I consider these comments the older brother of the ridiculous, _Where can I get the huge Seiko dive watch? I want the biggest I can find...._ ROFL

I have a couple of watches that don't fit under shirt cuffs, just have to remind myself they're tool watches, not business wear watches. :think:

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## calebk

cuthbert said:


> First thing, I wrote because I'm genuinely interested in the watch and for what I have seen Mr. Yao's work is high quality.
> 
> Having said that, I have a small wrist and therefore a thick watch is a disadvantage for me, the original Mk11 had an antimagnetic shield that made them a little thicker than the usual manual winding watches, then if you think that 1.75mm is nothing, perhaps I should recall you it's 14% of the total thickness of the current Hawkinge, so it would be a big change in comparison to the current case.
> 
> And personally I think a lot of builders make watches thicker not because they need to, but because customers want "wrist presence".


Thanks for your reply.

I do agree with you that 1.75mm is not a small amount, and also with Chromejob's analysis of the current market's (unfortunate) demand for "less is more but more is better", which is unfortunate since I am not of very big build, and have a smallish wrist too, and while I started out liking sporty divers, I do feel that my tastes have changed quite a fair bit to smaller, more refined pieces. I find myself increasingly drawn to pieces with vintage proportions, and perhaps my current outlier is the Helson Skindiver which is a 40mm but has a 51mm L2L.

That said, I think the curved lugs on the Hawkinge do a fair bit to alleviate this. Like you, I am seriously considering the Hawkinge too but I already have a fair few "toolish" small watches in my stable so I've got to think long and hard about it.


----------



## cuthbert

I agree with both posts above, few people remember that the original Hamilton military watch was 33 mm and the Benrus slightly bigger, 35 mm.

On my side in 2008 I bought for my father a Longines WWW reissue, at that time it was affordable (800 euros) and he always wanted a Longines, now that he passed away the watch returned to me. It's a 38 mm x 11mm I think, besides the hideous white calendar date it's a really nice field watch, a little on the dressy side due to the highly polished case:


----------



## CBeeZ

I agree that on the wrist the hawkinge feels a bit tall for its "small" diameter. I currently have it on a NATO and I'll be going back to the leather strap.


----------



## CBeeZ

For this price I would also like to see a few more upper scale niceties - a signed crown for example.


----------



## Chromejob

cuthbert said:


> On my side in 2008 I bought for my father a Longines WWW reissue, at that time it was affordable (800 euros) and he always wanted a Longines, now that he passed away the watch returned to me. It's a 38 mm x 11mm I think, besides the hideous white calendar date it's a really nice field watch, a little on the dressy side due to the highly polished case:


Those are all quite lovely, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## cuthbert

I don't mind the unsigned crown as the original one didn't have it, but perhaps making more like the JLC one, that was larger and thinner I think.

...ok that's nitpicking!



Chromejob said:


> Those are all quite lovely, I wouldn't change a thing.


Thanks, but the white calendar wheel on many Longines looks like a pimple IMO.

Please appreciate the last chrono on the right, it's a military 7750 branded by Longines (but I suspect made by Valjoux) for the Israeli Air Force, that would be an interesting MkII project as so far Mr.Yao didn't release any chronograph...


----------



## Chromejob

Nice. THere is a thread about the next Mk II forum project, one suggestion was one of the classic military chronographs. That would qualify. Maybe take a standalone pic and post to that thread?


----------



## cuthbert

Chromejob said:


> Nice. THere is a thread about the next Mk II forum project, one suggestion was one of the classic military chronographs. That would qualify. Maybe take a standalone pic and post to that thread?


Roger that.


----------



## Chromejob

cuthbert said:


> Roger that.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2652049

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I agree the crown would look better at 8mm in diameter as opposed to the 6.5mm, it would add to the visual impact the JLC looks so right with the large diameter crown.


----------



## cuthbert

On another note, today is my birthday and I wanted to get an Hawkinge with date as it is available, but the international shipping cost of $68 to $150 prevented me to pull the trigger.

I understand most of the MkII are in the US but I've seen few Brits as well,are those the standard international rates?


----------



## calebk

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*



cuthbert said:


> On another note, today is my birthday and I wanted to get an Hawkinge with date as it is available, but the international shipping cost of $68 to $150 prevented me to pull the trigger.
> 
> I understand most of the MkII are in the US but I've seen few Brits as well,are those the standard international rates?


Where are you residing at?

Edit: just saw your profile. I'm guessing the high shipping cost is mainly because the hard case it comes in is pretty large.


----------



## CBeeZ

cuthbert said:


> On another note, today is my birthday and I wanted to get an Hawkinge with date as it is available, but the international shipping cost of $68 to $150 prevented me to pull the trigger.
> 
> I understand most of the MkII are in the US but I've seen few Brits as well,are those the standard international rates?


I was a bit surprised at the shipping cost (even within the US) as well. Good luck with the purchase


----------



## cuthbert

Mission aborted, Hawkinge not cleared to take off.

Sorry, $68 is too much, perhaps I'm paying that shipping cost for a $2000 watch like the new Stingray, but for this one it's disproportionate for me.


----------



## Chromejob

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*

Understandable. &#8230; Not arguing with the cost or anyone balking at it, but is that significantly more than ordering a watch from Gnomon (Singapore? Hong Kong?) or a brand in the UK (e.g. Bremont, Chr. Ward)?

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## cuthbert

Chromejob said:


> Understandable. &#8230; Not arguing with the cost or anyone balking at it, but is that significantly more than ordering a watch from Gnomon (Singapore? Hong Kong) or a brand in the UK (e.g. Bremont, Chr. Ward)?
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


I travel a lot for work (at the moment I am in Shanghai for instance) but I was never asked $68 to $150 for shipping a watch, the last two I bought were two vintage G shocks from Spain (the only Quartz I find interesting from an engineering point of view) and they costed me $15 for shipping...it took one months for them to arrive, but they arrived! The third option besides the Hawkinge and the not in production anymore 36mm Laco B-uhr is one of those 7750 Zodiac Sea Dragons, I don't know the shipping cost from the US but the offer is $800 all included, which is not bad for a chrono...still the size (50mm lug to lug and 17 mm thickness) is concerning for my 6.5" wrist, a small pilot would have felt a safer choice,I am afraid to get a big and beautiful chunk of metal that I'll never wear.


----------



## Chromejob

Well, you have to weigh the cost against the delivery guarantee. I wouldn't accept "months" to receive shipment of something. My orders FROM Europe have come from DHL, and take only a few days. I just got an order from Sunspel (UK) that took 4 business days. 

I presume that Mk II uses a shipping method that delivers promptly and requires a signature. That probably effects the cost. (And the cost is more likely than not determined automagically by an API call to the shipper from Mk II's web site.) 


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## cuthbert

Yes I understand, the shipping charges are reasonable for a $2000 watches, less for an "affordable" one...in the end I went with another military one, even if for us Westerners it looks like a dress chronograph, but perhaps you might find of interest:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-birthday-present-just-landed-my-office-4190490.html


----------



## Darwin

I'm curious, how does the shipping charge - set by the courier or postal service - have anything to do with the price of the watch? Dimensions, weight, and how fast the package gets to its recipient determine shipping costs.


----------



## cuthbert

Well, I bought guitars in their hard cases from the US for $90 insured so sorry if I point out the charges for a watch seem high to me, I assume Mr. Yao chose the safest way, as I would expect for a $2000 watch like the Paradive, for an "affordable" I would like to get out with something similar to what other sellers offer, however I don' t want to sound petty, perhaps when the new "affordable" Paradive will come out I'll get two MkIIs and combine shipping.


----------



## Darwin

No, not petty and I take your point. It's just that the sender has to be comfortable with the shipping service as well (tracking, signature on receipt, insured for full replacement cost) for a variety of reasons such as there are unscrupulous people who report watches as undelivered and demand a refund (while secretly enjoying the watch they just received), packages DO go missing in transit, items get damaged in transit, items get stolen out of packages during inspection/at other points in shipping, etc

BTW I like your birthday present to yourself. Very nice! With you on that Paradive ready to wear watch too!


----------



## Chromejob

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*

I've also had carriers bungle delivery or tracking, and don't seem to care or lift an eyebrow, let alone a finger, to find it - UNLESS you've insured it and start an investigation. When they might have to pay out for a goof, then they get very dedicated about determining what happened. Sorry, Internet, but you can't expect high reliability and accountability for shipping worldwide but pay a pittance. "You get what you pay for." It's an old favorite axiom because it is very often true.

I think you're missing the hard reality that I'd hoped I made clear. Bill Yao and Mk II don't necessarily pick an arbitrary shipping cost. It (edit) IS set by the carrier. You can rail against Mk II all you like, but it's kind of childish. Mk II is not a shipping carrier.

If you don't want to buy a Mk II due to shipping costs, vote with your pocketbook and buy something else.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Excellent review!


----------



## fastfras

With regards to the prior question regarding shipping cost from Gnomon Watches (and others), there is no charge for shipping.


----------



## smittya

Excellent review. Regarding what would I change... very hard to say beyond what you mentioned (ie. a little color on the second hand or face) but one thing does pop... and I only mention this from a comfort perspective... case back shape. This is flat... domed is more comfortable in my opinion and help the seating be more streamlined. The Dagaz Thunderbolt is very similar.


----------



## longstride




----------



## ca_ng

Side-by-side with a new adoptee, a Speedmaster FOIS. They wear very similar in both lug-to-lug length and thickness. The Hawkinge wears a little larger than its specs suggest, and the opposite for the FOIS.


----------



## longstride

avusblue after haveing worn and enjoyed the Hawkinge since August, I have to say that 'No' the Hawkinge is not perfection - but it's damned close.









...love the curvature of the Hand set - such a classy touch, this is a watch that fit's that void in the ol' collection that is not a dress watch, not a diver, not a Chrono - it is it's own thing. It's just a great fit for almost anyone.


----------



## Shahini

that time dial looks ''crippled'' but overall a great watch!


----------



## Darwin

Shahini said:


> that time dial looks ''crippled'' but overall a great watch!


?!


----------



## longstride

I'm basically just adding to any/all of my previous comments - the title of the thread is deliberately provocative and therefore untrue (but tempting to use) but this watch is a real gem offering value, quality and character that is hard to find at any price.

It is an homage to a classic militry pilot watch but in the real world it will play as a wear anywhere, wear everyday watch that will fill that gap in your collection that is not a diver not a chrono and not a dress watch - buy one, you will dig it.


----------



## Neognosis

I can't get used to the stubby, truncated hour hand. I know it's an homage to another watch, but it really bothers me. Otherwise I'd love one, I'm very impressed by all I've read and seen.


----------



## calebk

Neognosis said:


> I can't get used to the stubby, truncated hour hand. I know it's an homage to another watch, but it really bothers me. Otherwise I'd love one, I'm very impressed by all I've read and seen.


I actually like that the squared-off hour hand is true to the original Mark XI. Few pilots (even IWC themselves) still have such a hand design.


----------



## RDKNFD

Hey Hawkinge owners... what's your favorite strap to wear it on?


----------



## MrDagon007

RDKNFD said:


> Hey Hawkinge owners... what's your favorite strap to wear it on?


I have not yet seen anything that looks better than the stock leather strap.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

RDKNFD said:


> Hey Hawkinge owners... what's your favorite strap to wear it on?


I usually go with a navy shell cordovan strap from worn and wound or a black toxic nato.


----------



## sub40

RDKNFD said:


> Hey Hawkinge owners... what's your favorite strap to wear it on?


Tough call. Usually Eulit Perlon because they're thin and slip nicely under long sleeves. The stock leather looks good but kind of impractical because of its thickness. I have small wrists and I'd need to punch another hole in it to make it fit.

Leather NATO looks pretty good, also a navy nylon NATO. If you check Instagram @objetobject you can see it on those different bands.


----------



## longstride

After owning the 'Hawkinge' for 10 months now, I think I can distill my thoughts on this watch down to these - because it is not a diver, not a chrono, not a dress watch it's very strength is that it is a 'tool' watch that has abandoned the modern trend toward 'bling', pays Homage to a classic, is beautifully executed (fit, finish, quality), it is versatile, feel's/wear's as very self assured and masculine piece at the same time it doesn't need to 'puff up' (as in - diameter) to play at being masculine, has some beautiful details like the curve of the hands and crisp/clean details and proportion that is just 'right'.









Whether this is by happy accident or very careful design ( I vote design) the Hawkinge manages to tick all of these boxes without breaking a sweat, this watch is a keeper.....which can't be said about too many, in a world of watches screaming ... 'me too'.


----------



## longstride

Wow....I'm just realizing how redundant my last post is! But I stand by what I have said.


----------



## dlee525

Hi everyone, thanks for the great review. I'm pretty interested in this watch, but recently saw J Anthony's youtube video about his Seiko quality control problems, and other people said the 6R15 watches they've had have failed as well. My question is for you guys that currently own this watch, how has the movement held up? I know Bill regulates them himself, but is the timekeeping on this movement pretty good and consistent in your experience? Any problems with the movement over a longer period of time, such as it failing or the time just starting to vary wildly? Thanks again guys!


----------



## MrDagon007

dlee525 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the great review. I'm pretty interested in this watch, but recently saw J Anthony's youtube video about his Seiko quality control problems, and other people said the 6R15 watches they've had have failed as well. My question is for you guys that currently own this watch, how has the movement held up? I know Bill regulates them himself, but is the timekeeping on this movement pretty good and consistent in your experience? Any problems with the movement over a longer period of time, such as it failing or the time just starting to vary wildly? Thanks again guys!


My sample evidence of 4 6R15 watches suggest a performance similar to an eta, hence no problems and accurate.


----------



## dlee525

Glad to hear. What about everyone else with the Hawkinge? You guys still happy with the watch and the movement is still holding up and performing well after a longer duration of ownership now? What kind of time gains/losses are you seeing? Thanks again!


----------



## Darwin

I've owned at least 3 watches with the 6r15 (Sumo, XW Tsunami, and Dagaz Typhoon T-II). I never had any trouble with the movement in any of them (owned the Sumo for about four months, the Tsunami for 3 years and the Typhoon for 2 years). Found accuracy was not great on any of them (I did not try adjusting any of them), though well within Seiko specs. Sumo was the most accurate of the bunch.

Have a RTW Paradive on pre-order so will have an opportunity to re-acquaint myself with this movement sometime this fall/early winter


----------



## sub40

dlee525 said:


> Glad to hear. What about everyone else with the Hawkinge? You guys still happy with the watch and the movement is still holding up and performing well after a longer duration of ownership now? What kind of time gains/losses are you seeing? Thanks again!


Happy with the watch and it keeps good time. Owned since October 2016 and am the second owner. Case could be harder but then it would probably cost another $100. I probably have to adjust the time on it once a month by a minute or two.


----------



## tnvol83

No. The vantage is perfection


----------



## Ldiesel

Great review! Just received mine yesterday. It's stunning in person. I don't think it's too thick at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

I have thought hard about buying this watch more than once. If it dropped $300 I would be on it.


----------



## stewham

My Hawkinge just arrived.


----------



## MrDagon007

stewham said:


> My Hawkinge just arrived.


Nice photo and it reminded me that the stock leather strap is so nice that I was never tempted to change it.


----------



## stewham

MrDagon007 said:


> Nice photo and it reminded me that the stock leather strap is so nice that I was never tempted to change it.


Yeah I was pleasantly surprised with the strap. I change most watches with leather straps out for a nicer more comfortable strap, but this one is quite nice, I'm not completely sold on the contrast stitching though.


----------



## mark6

A great review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiterfang

Excellent review. The 38mm hawkinge is a cute little one. You can have it on your wrist for a day without notice it.


----------



## cadomniel

I have one on order for delivery in February.


----------



## longstride

Congrats! You will love it......the Hawkinge is a great watch.


----------



## bsn

cadomniel said:


> I have one on order for delivery in February.


Just got mine last week (date version W&W colab strap) love it! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I had Speedbird GMT before but I really like the clean dial on the MKII


----------



## powerband

cadomniel said:


> I have one on order for delivery in February.


Your ready-to-wear watch isn't ready until February?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

powerband said:


> "If you had free rein to design this piece, what would you change?"
> 
> I would keep the bezel width the same, but make it less tall. As for the rest, hard to see any other change can improve the watch.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. Have contemplated getting one for a while until I noticed the thickness of the case. For a 38mm case that watch is way too thick and throws all proportions off.

Otherwise it looks like a decently made watch.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiercekrypton

"If you had free rein to design this piece, what would you change?"

I'd like a handwind only version with significantly thinner case and I really like how the original wwii watches handles the seconds markers. Lastly I'd prefer different hands, thin swords I guess. A pop of red on the seconds hand would be good as well..


----------



## redhed18

Can any Canadians comment on what you paid in duties & taxes on a Hawkinge?

I’ve been really lucky over the holidays (with goods received from Italy, Asia and Finland) but generally my experience is that we get totally reamed on stuff from the USA.

Usually I factor in 25% to be safe.
Thanks!


----------



## Darwin

I didn't buy a Hawkinge but did spring for the pre-order Paradive RTW - $714.40 USD including S&H - and paid $0 in duties and taxes  I know, I was shocked too! The CRA seems to take every opportunity presented to them to gouge me for dutes and taxes, so this was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## boxsash

I thought the same, why not go manual wind and make the case thinner. Funny though when I noticed the thickness of the JLC Mark Xi which is one of the design inspirations I felt a lot happier about the proportions. I have the Hawkinge date. I'm now going for a Seiko tuna which is about three foot taller than the Hawkinge.


----------



## cadomniel

Still waiting for my Hawkinge ordered back in December.
I guess a few months wait is better than the normal lead times ...


----------



## Mrwozza70

cadomniel said:


> Still waiting for my Hawkinge ordered back in December.
> I guess a few months wait is better than the normal lead times ...


It's still February... wasn't that the promise?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

cadomniel said:


> .... I guess a few months wait is better than the normal lead times ...


I'm not sure there is even a normal lead time with MKII. For us, these are / have been all over the place:


Quad10 (final series of 10) - 1 year, 2 months
Kingston Plank Order - 2 years, 3 months
Nassau Big Crown - 2 months (just under, actually)
Key West Plank Order - 4 years, 7 months
Key West General Order - 2 years, 2 months
Project 300 Plank Order - 7 years, 11 months and counting
Project 300 General Order - 1 year, 9 months and counting


Hawkinge RTW - just over 3 weeks*
Paradive RTW - 5 months

As you can conclude from this list, we've done / are doing a lot of waiting on MKII pieces. Fortunately, most of the waiting was / is concurrent. 
Still, cruel and unusual punishment ;-)

* we have 2 Hawkinges, so I could have listed this as 6 weeks, but decided to give MKII a break and make them look good


----------



## boxsash

I thought it was a little thick on first try but when you compare it to the 35mm Mark Xi which is about the same thickness it puts it in perspective. It's never bothered me since. A great little watch with great character. As far as wait is concerned that Mkii's middle name


----------



## JLS36

what does the ready to wear mean?



cadomniel said:


> Still waiting for my Hawkinge ordered back in December.
> I guess a few months wait is better than the normal lead times ...


----------



## cadomniel

Ready to wear within a year I guess.

I ordered in early December. Still waiting for it.


----------



## Jeff43

boxsash said:


> I thought it was a little thick on first try but when you compare it to the 35mm Mark Xi which is about the same thickness it puts it in perspective. It's never bothered me since. A great little watch with great character.


I agree with this and I'll add that I was worried about the thickness initially but after having, and wearing, it for about three months it doesn't even cross my mind. Great watch, and it really does have a lot of character.


----------



## whaiyun

Wish it was 20mm lug width! That is all


----------



## cadomniel

Yay ! mine was shipped so hopefully will have it next week!


----------



## haejuk

I decided to order one of these. It will be my first MkII. Hoping it ships soon.


----------



## cadomniel

I received mine today. Ordered Dec 4th 2017 arrived march 19th , 2018.
I have it on the grey NATO strap. Will look for a leather strap for it.

Anyway it is exactly as I expected. if not better!
I had Speedbird GMT and Stowa Flieger A and I like this one the best! for my 6.3'' wrist its the perfect size. Speedbird GMT was great bracelet and case but dial a bit busy...and dial and hands not as nice as MKII.

If budget was not an issue i would get an IWC Mark XI tribute but its not worth the $4150 asking price

I'll have to follow up with pics when I get the chance to get my camera out


----------



## haejuk

I was also considering a Stowa Flieger, so I am glad to hear that you like this one the best. If I had the cash I would get an IWC Mark XV as it still has the Mark XI styled hands, but until then I can see if I like the general style with a Hawkinge. Mine shipped today.


----------



## TheMeasure

cadomniel said:


> I received mine today. Ordered Dec 4th 2017 arrived march 19th , 2018.
> I have it on the grey NATO strap. Will look for a leather strap for it...
> 
> ...If budget was not an issue i would get an IWC Mark XI tribute but its not worth the $4150 asking price


Congrats, hope you enjoy your Hawkinge it's a great piece.

I don't see it listed on MKII's site, but the cognac colored leather that came with the first batch of Hawkinges is probably my favorite look for it. Not sure if Bill has a source for them. Otherwise the dark brown leather strap on the site looks great too.

Totally agree about the IWC Mark XI, absolutely beautiful but that's a lot of coin for one watch.

And a pic, cuz why not?










IG: th3measure


----------



## boxsash

I like my Hawkinge but the no date is the daddy.


----------



## cadomniel

Mark XV is also my favorite and it had the better bracelet compared to the newer models.
The Stowa Flieger wears a bit larger on me and the Hawkinge is easier to read the time off of.


----------



## longstride

So I've had mine for 19 month's, it's still a winner!


----------



## longstride

It would be awesome if Bill developed an optional bracelet for the Hawkinge.


----------



## cadomniel

longstride said:


> It would be awesome if Bill developed an optional bracelet for the Hawkinge.


that would be awesome....
I already have tons of watches on bracelet so I don't mind that there isn't a bracelet option


----------



## hookey

Earlier this month I decided I wanted to try a MKII. I placed a WTB on another watch forum and was offered a brand new Hawkinge non-date model. The other guy had ordered it direct from Bill and had only had it for a matter of days. He had also bought an assortment of straps for it. Anyhow, he was happy to sell and I was happy to buy. 

I’ve worn it for a week now and in that time it has lost exactly four seconds. I wasn’t expecting that kind of accuracy. In fact, if I didn’t know any better I’d think there’s a quartz movement inside. In short, I’m highly impressed with it.


----------



## hookey

Duplicate post.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

I've had mine (non-date) for a month & it's a nice enough watch. I'm a little disappointed in the accuracy of the movement (loses about 10 seconds/day in regular wear), but it is within spec & better than the average unadjusted 6R15/NE15 watches I've encountered. I think of it as a microbrand version of a Seiko SARB.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Really love everything about this watch.


----------



## longstride

BTW - does anyone know who made the original leather strap for the Hawkinge, I think only the first series were fitted with it, all the subsequent production have nbeen the darker brown W&W straps.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

I didn't like this watch at first, but it's really starting to grow on me. 

Right now I'm debating between the Hawkinge and a Sinn 556i, thoughts?


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Does anyone have any bracelet suggestions that would look good on the Hawkinge?


----------



## TheMeasure

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Does anyone have any bracelet suggestions that would look good on the Hawkinge?


There's a thread here titled "Hawkinge Bracelet Thread".. should be some good suggestions + pics in there. I'd link it here for you but I'm on my phone and browsing through Tapatalk.

IG: th3measure


----------



## calebk

Just got this about a week back but never really spent time taking photos of it. Here it is on a cheap leather strap from CNS, just to get it looking closer to the first run.


----------



## sub40

PrimeTime0099 said:


> I didn't like this watch at first, but it's really starting to grow on me.
> 
> Right now I'm debating between the Hawkinge and a Sinn 556i, thoughts?


Apart from the price difference and Swiss v. Japan movement, the 556i has a glossy dial. To me the 556i is dressier while the Hawkinge is plainer and more tool-like. Lume on the 556i is also probably better if only because of the amount of paint they can use.


----------



## longstride

Still loving mine had it since August 2016....a great watch.


----------



## Mitchsteel

I’m quite impressed with my ND version, it’s “just right”.


----------



## Mitchsteel

Double post


----------



## govtec

Does anybody know where Bill sources the Hawkinge Dark Brown leather strap that comes with the watch?...I'm trying to order one for my 20mm Vantage watch and have no luck finding the exact model at all. His website says it is made in Germany. I thought I had the right one when I placed an order for W&W but it doesn't come close to the thickness. Thanks


----------



## Memorybabe62

Much like your overall feeling about this watch, your review said it all so perfectly. I had a crush on the Hawkinge, and then I fell in love with it when I received one as a gift about a year ago. It feels so right on the wrist. I love to admire its effortless composition. It has a simplicity and an orderliness that is almost lyrical. It has the right amount of everything.


----------



## 24watchOC

To me... the Hawkinge feels small and thick, even on 6.25 in. wrist.

I would be all over it if they can get close to the size of the DJ 39


----------



## panzerr

PrimeTime0099 said:


> I didn't like this watch at first, but it's really starting to grow on me.
> 
> Right now I'm debating between the Hawkinge and a Sinn 556i, thoughts?


I just picked up a Sinn 556a and I wish I had looked at a Hawkinge or a Cruxible before pulling the trigger on the Sinn. The Sinn is nice, but the lume is poor and I'm feeling like the MKII would have been more bang for the buck.


----------



## Darwin

panzerr said:


> I just picked up a Sinn 556a and I wish I had looked at a Hawkinge or a Cruxible before pulling the trigger on the Sinn. The Sinn is nice, but the lume is poor and I'm feeling like the MKII would have been more bang for the buck.


Why not list it on the sales board? Stop wearing it and sell it as new (assuming it is as new?). There are lots of WIS's out there who will not wear homage watches, so the MKII will never be an option for them. Sinn also has a huge following. Anyway, sell the 556a and then pick up a Cruxible or Hawkinge direct from MKII or used on the sales board.


----------



## R.Squire

Wow! That is gorgeous. What is the height/thickness of the watch? I like how beefy it looks.


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks vm for this review and partialy responsible for me going out & finding one 









I so agree with your conclusions that the Hawkinge is quite possibly a near perfect everyday watch. Now to answer your : If you had free rein to redesign this piece, what would you change? The answer is : not much except that pretentious, goofy & very irritating Y in a circle .


----------



## MrDagon007

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*



RedFroggy said:


> Thanks vm for this review and partialy responsible for me going out & finding one
> 
> View attachment 13935339
> 
> 
> I so agree with your conclusions that the Hawkinge is quite possibly a near perfect everyday watch. Now to answer your : If you had free rein to redesign this piece, what would you change? The answer is : not much except that pretentious, goofy & very irritating Y in a circle .


Oh i don't mind the circle
Only one improvement I'd like is that it were thinner.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*



MrDagon007 said:


> Only one improvement I'd like is that it were thinner.


Agree - the thickness surprised me when I got the watch - should probably be some 3mm thinner. Other than that, a mighty fine piece. 
Mine sees quite a bit of action; my wife's Hawkinge has been retired, but that's a story for another day


----------



## canni01

Hey guys, has anyone found success in a good bracelet pairing?


----------



## redhed18

*MKII Hawkinge Review -- is it "Perfection"?*



canni01 said:


> Hey guys, has anyone found success in a good bracelet pairing?


I think that someone did a Marathon TSAR bracelet recently on bill's IG


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

canni01 said:


> Hey guys, has anyone found success in a good bracelet pairing?


You already saw this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/hawkinge-bracelet-thread-3518274.html , but I would agree that a Bonklip, real vintage or repro, would be the most stylistically appropriate. I personally like a titanium Rowi Fixoflex on the Hawkinge: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/what-mkii-you-wearing-715447-post46163707.html#post46163707


----------



## Kronoss

Don’t no why, I can’t do a “reply with quote”.
I own a Hawkinge and it’s my only watch.
What I would change is:
- not the thickness in itself even if -2mm would be better but the bulky bottom. Understand that the line between the lug holes is upper the bottom of the watch. So that deserves a good sit on the wrist. Comfortable watch have the lug holes line under the bottom. See for that Eterna Kontiki Date, Tudor Heritage Ranger, 2 watches I have owned.
- The 18mm strap. Visually it cuts the wrist.
With the Hawkinge I came to “I will never buy again over 39mm diameter” and “I will never buy again à watch with a strap under 20mm (or 19 if it’s a very little watch like the Rado Captain Cook for example)”.


----------



## CCJ

Kronoss said:


> Don't no why, I can't do a "reply with quote".
> I own a Hawkinge and it's my only watch.
> What I would change is:
> 
> not the thickness in itself even if -2mm would be better but the bulky bottom. Understand that the line between the lug holes is upper the bottom of the watch. So that deserves a good sit on the wrist. Comfortable watch have the lug holes line under the bottom. See for that Eterna Kontiki Date, Tudor Heritage Ranger, 2 watches I have owned.
> The 18mm strap. Visually it cuts the wrist.
> With the Hawkinge I came to "I will never buy again over 39mm diameter" and "I will never buy again à watch with a strap under 20mm (or 19 if it's a very little watch like the Rado Captain Cook for example)".


Great point, I also wish it had 20mm strap: the 18mm seems disproportionately small for the 38mm case.


----------



## Kronoss

After the Hawkinge I buy a Citizen Ray Mears. Very comfortable, very good seat on the wrist, light, reliable, accurate... thought it was my last watch. But index and numbers where sooo big than, in the night, without reading glasses, it was just a jam of lum, unreadable. And the hands where painted not polished so less readable in low light. So the Citizen has gone and back to the Hawkinge. I think I will order a Marathon bracelet for it but waiting for a version with 20mm strap.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Kronoss said:


> . . .
> I own a Hawkinge and it's my only watch.
> What I would change is:
> . . .
> - The 18mm strap. Visually it cuts the wrist.
> With the Hawkinge I came to "I will never buy again over 39mm diameter" and "I will never buy again à watch with a strap under 20mm (or 19 if it's a very little watch like the Rado Captain Cook for example)".





CCJ said:


> Great point, I also wish it had 20mm strap: the 18mm seems disproportionately small for the 38mm case.


The Hawkinge is an homage to the legendary & coveted Mk 11 (not coincidentally the basis of the company's name), which had an 18mm strap width. Like the short hour hand, the strap width is part of the 1950s design package (originally required by British MOD's 6B/346 specifications) that make the watch appealing in the 1st place.


----------



## panzerr

CCJ said:


> Great point, I also wish it had 20mm strap: the 18mm seems disproportionately small for the 38mm case.


Agreed. 20mm lugs would be Perfect, especially considering the Hawking's thickness.


----------



## CCJ

drunken-gmt-master said:


> The Hawkinge is an homage to the legendary & coveted Mk 11 (not coincidentally the basis of the company's name), which had an 18mm strap width. Like the short hour hand, the strap width is part of the 1950s design package (originally required by British MOD's 6B/346 specifications) that make the watch appealing in the 1st place.


I respectfully disagree. The design is outstanding and the relative proportions of the original are right (36mm was paired with 18mm lugs), though too small for modern tastes, at least mine. An upsized version can preserve the original design but in a modern size, which is what Mk II set out to do. So Mk II increased the size of the case from 36mm to 38mm, a decision I 100% support, but they kept the strap at 18mm without a proportional increase. So the original ratio was not preserved. For my taste, that ruined the proportions.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

CCJ said:


> I respectfully disagree. The design is outstanding and the relative proportions of the original are right (36mm was paired with 18mm lugs), though too small for modern tastes, at least mine. An upsized version can preserve the original design but in a modern size, which is what Mk II set out to do. So Mk II increased the size of the case from 36mm to 38mm, a decision I 100% support, but they kept the strap at 18mm without a proportional increase. So the original ratio was not preserved. For my taste, that ruined the proportions.


True, we all have our preferences. I would have preferred that they kept to the 36mm case size (& a thin manual wind movement w/magnetic shielding rather than the NE15 if they were going to keep the thickness). As far as the proportions of the bigger case v. lug width, I think 20mm would be too wide; 19mm would have been perfect, but then people would have complained about the limited choice of 19mm straps.


----------



## longstride

I love the Hawkinge......hard to beat on lots of levels.


----------



## CCJ

drunken-gmt-master said:


> True, we all have our preferences. I would have preferred that they kept to the 36mm case size (& a thin manual wind movement w/magnetic shielding rather than the NE15 if they were going to keep the thickness). As far as the proportions of the bigger case v. lug width, I think 20mm would be too wide; 19mm would have been perfect, but then people would have complained about the limited choice of 19mm straps.


Yes seems like the perfect ratio is 2:1 case size to lug width. 38mm case does make 19mm the perfect size but I agree there are limits there and I'd go with 20mm in that situation.


----------

